# Fat Chicks



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Guys....would you date this fat chick?



























I ask because I am watching this tv show called Big Women Big Love (nothing else is on), and some of them are just gorgeous..but big. The dates they go on, the guys are either slim or a smidge chunky but not as big as they are...and the dates never go very well due to the womans size.

So...I was curious. Would you date a beautiful woman although she is BIG?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2015)

No.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

S.J. said:


> No.


Why?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


That much fat is a turnoff.  What can I say?


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



I prefer my women petite ... it's easier to toss them around. That said, my prob isn't with large women but with the cellulite, tattooed, beer-bellied type. Yuck.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yeah, me too.  Fat indicates a lack of discipline and self control.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

S.J. said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


 
I don't know. Some peeps are just genetically thick but plenty are heavy by choice ("I want a bigger booty") and I find their lackadaisical approach to be offensive.  It hurts my eyes.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok. Just wanted more detail of "why". Thanks.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Women don't get it.  It's not the size of the ass, it's the shape of it.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Jan 22, 2015)

It'd be way to easy to sustain serious injury with those babes in bed. They're cute enough, but come on, fat is a huge turn-off. Think how pretty each of them would be at 115 lbs...even beautiful for that matter. Janice, my wife, is 5' 5" and a little overweight at 130 lbs. but she looks great...especially for a woman in her late 50's.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

The girl in the 3rd pic from the top...is she "fat"?


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> It'd be way to easy to sustain serious injury with those babes in bed. They're cute enough, but come on, fat is a huge turn-off. Think how pretty each of them would be at 115 lbs...even beautiful for that matter. Janice, my wife, is 5' 5" and a little overweight at 130 lbs. but she looks great...especially for a woman in her late 50's.


 
You're a lucky boy, TS. My longtime S.O. is 5'6", in her mid-50s, and has gone from 115 to 135 since menopause. She not happy 'bout it. I bite my tongue.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The girl in the 3rd pic from the top...is she "fat"?


 
Gushy.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The girl in the 3rd pic from the top...is she "fat"?


Yes.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok. So you guys like the skinny model types then?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

It's a damn good thing I am too old now to worry about such things, lol.


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie 

Not a guy, but do know a few who would answer HELL YES!!

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ok. So you guys like the skinny model types then?


Not necessarily, but firmness is a must.  A flabby ass just doesn't cut it, even if it's skinny.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Now I am wondering if the guys that said NO are firm, svelte, fit.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Queen Latifa. Big gal. GORGEOUS. Love her bod. And I am not even gay.

I used to be a skinny minny. But I looked awful. I felt I looked awful. Now that I am older, I weigh more than I should but I am not worried about it cuz I don't give a rats ass, nor does Mr. Gracie. He isn't like he used to be either. We are sagging, wrinkly, puffy. LOL. Add some age to the 3rd pic, and that is my body. And I like it just fine. Any guy, including Mr. Gracie that decided he didn't like it can kiss my bodacious ass. 

I guess I just find it strange to want a bone rack with no meat on it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 22, 2015)

date?

no, b/c women are expensive

tap dat ass?  all but one


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> date?
> 
> no, b/c women are expensive
> 
> tap dat ass?  all but one


Which one?

Dayum, I am nosey tonight, aren't I?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Ladies...would you date these men?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 22, 2015)

Why not. They give me heat in the winter and shade in the summer

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 22, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Why not. They give me heat in the winter and shade in the summer
> 
> EDIT- Of course we're talking about the chubby chicks here. Not Howey's buds
> 
> -Geaux


----------



## NLT (Jan 22, 2015)

Fat bottom girls make the rocking world go round


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 22, 2015)

NLT said:


> Fat bottom girls make the rocking world go round



And 'CSL's' to boot

-Geaux


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > date?
> ...


yellow eyeshadow

weird makeup annoys me


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Now I am wondering if the guys that said NO are firm, svelte, fit.


 
In my mid-60s, 6'2", 215 lbs, walk 4 miles/day and still a gym rat and avid skier. Size 44 long jacket and 36 waist slacks. I could use some more hair but ya can't have everything..


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't care if someone if fat. In fact the person I am with is fat.

I care more about our connection mentally, emotionally, spiritually. (I've had a lot of relationships and over time have learned what matters most to me in a commitment)

Having said that I find the person I am with really really attractive, the fat never even comes into play for me, I like eyes and faces.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Queen Latifa. Big gal. GORGEOUS. Love her bod. And I am not even gay.
> 
> I used to be a skinny minny. But I looked awful. I felt I looked awful. Now that I am older, I weigh more than I should but I am not worried about it cuz I don't give a rats ass, nor does Mr. Gracie. He isn't like he used to be either. We are sagging, wrinkly, puffy. LOL. Add some age to the 3rd pic, and that is my body. And I like it just fine. Any guy, including Mr. Gracie that decided he didn't like it can kiss my bodacious ass.
> 
> I guess I just find it strange to want a bone rack with no meat on it.


 
There's a happy medium between pic #3 and a bone rack with no meat and that's the bodacious booty I'll be kissin'.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Darkwind (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Guys....would you date this fat chick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Number 3..................


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Guys....would you date this fat chick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opposites attract. I love bigger gals. Not guys so much, like em slimmer. Think a lot of it has to do with media depiction and portrayl. On tv, bigger girls are more oftne depicted as objects of ridicule and persecution, slimmer girls the ones perpetrating it. So you naturally sympathize with the ones being picked on. And hate the ones doing the picking on.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 22, 2015)

Bones are for dogs
Meat is for men


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2015)

I am just wondering how well these big boned gals can chop wood...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 22, 2015)

call 911!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> call 911!


There isn't a pecker in the world that would reach far enough to follow that tunnel to the entrance.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am wondering if the guys that said NO are firm, svelte, fit.
> ...


Hmmm. So...you can't help it that you lost yer hair, yet some women don't like bald/balding men. Do you feel those women that think that way are shallow?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2015)

Oops. Deleted my post. Was answering the wrong quote.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2015)

My wife would object if I dated any women...


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nah. Why would I resent someone else's personal preferences?
BTW, my G-friend calls me Shallow Hal.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm into athletic to slim women and athletic guys.  People who work out.  Eat healthy.  Play sports.  Excellent hygiene.  White teeth.  People who look good, smell good, taste good...


​


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Guys....would you date this fat chick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a chance in Hell.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> It'd be way to easy to sustain serious injury with those babes in bed. They're cute enough, but come on, fat is a huge turn-off. Think how pretty each of them would be at 115 lbs...even beautiful for that matter. Janice, my wife, is 5' 5" and a little overweight at 130 lbs. but she looks great...especially for a woman in her late 50's.



5'5" and 130 is not overweight at all.  That's actually a great weight for her height unless you want anorexic.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ok. So you guys like the skinny model types then?



Skinny can be attractive as can just being a healthy weight with a few curves, but being fat is not healthy nor attractive to me.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 28, 2015)

An unfortunate fact of life is that most men are more stimulated visually than any other way.  They (we) couldn't care less whether the women in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue can hold a conversation or have a good sense of humor or are democrats or republicans.  We still fantasize about copulating with them.

One's taste in women is not entirely a "choice," but as with any prejudice we can - if we want to - suppress our initial visceral reaction to how a woman looks, and get to know her.  Then it may be that we find her attractive - even "sexy" - even though we initially thought she was "a dog."

The women in the pictures at the top of this thread are fat and, to me, repulsive.  I wouldn't date them even if someone paid me.

On the other hand, there are a lot of women who do not meet the conventional description of being "pretty," but are very attractive to me physically because the appear to be physically fit and strong.  So a woman doesn't have to have "good bones" to be attractive.

Hell, look at Miley Cyrus. She is ugly as stink, but most "Americans" think she is beautiful.  It's all packaging and marketing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2015)

*What about these photos? *


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 3, 2015)

No. 

Young chubby girls turn into old whales. Almost without exception.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 4, 2015)

This is what one fella told me

"The bigger the cushion, the better the pushin."


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you want to know what a girl will look like when she gets older, look at her mother.  Not always true, but often.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> If you want to know what a girl will look like when she gets older, look at her mother.  Not always true, but often.


Sobering thought.

You know what I wish I had known?

I wish I had known they grew up to think like their daddies.


----------

